# Baking or microwaving sticks from outside



## Predatorhousepet (Jan 8, 2018)

I am converting planted terrariums to be more mantis-friendly so I gathered some sticks from outside to provide more climbing space. I knew they needed to be sterilized so I tried baking them to remove any little beasties hitching a ride. I went by a time and oven temp suggested elsewhere online but apparently my sticks were too thin for that temp and began to burn. The ends started to smoke heavily which set off my smoke alarm conveniently mounted on a 15 ft ceiling....fun times. 

Anyway, what oven temp &amp; time should I use for sticks between 1/8" to 1/2" thick? Is microwaving them just as effective &amp; if so for how long? (I have an 1100 watt microwave) Thanks!


----------



## Bathory (Jan 8, 2018)

Honestly there's really no need to sterilize sticks, all you're doing is killing the microfauna that keeps mold at bay. This may be controversial but unless there are ants/spiders or pests on the sticks you really should be fine, if you're worried you can always prepare the terrarium and dump some springtails in it beforehand, they'll eat all the bad stuff   Of course beware of insecticides when collecting sticks from outside though!


----------



## crabbypatty (Jan 8, 2018)

I throw my sticks in the freezer for a day or so, I haven't had any problems yet ?.


----------



## Serle (Jan 8, 2018)

The really isn't a need to sterilize natural sticks , clean them yes , dry them to prevent mold and rot . I use the twigs off a '' Crinkly Willow '' in my yard , they are very bent and contorted which looks cool in the mantid house's . I cut them green , rinse with water then microwave them for 30 - 40 seconds , this  dries them as well as makes the house smell fantastic. ......  S


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jan 8, 2018)

Bathory said:


> Honestly there's really no need to sterilize sticks, all you're doing is killing the microfauna that keeps mold at bay. This may be controversial but unless there are ants/spiders or pests on the sticks you really should be fine, if you're worried you can always prepare the terrarium and dump some springtails in it beforehand, they'll eat all the bad stuff   Of course beware of insecticides when collecting sticks from outside though!


I was going by what I had read in a poison dart frog forum but now that I think about it a frog's moist skin is probably far more sensitive to foreign bacteria, etc than a praying mantis. I was going to put the sticks in two well-established planted terrariums that both already support an isopod colony in the substrate. Are the isopods sufficient or should I also add the springtails?


----------



## Bathory (Jan 8, 2018)

@Predatorhousepet I've read of people who over sterilize their sticks for frogs and they end up with a huge mold problem because all the microfauna is gone, hehe. I'm sure the isopods will do the trick, just rinse the stick if you're worried, I don't and my mantids are still alive and looking great, it's all up to you! The only worry I have is nematodes but the parasites that affect mantids don't even exist here in Sweden and in the countries where they do they are mostly on ground level


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jan 8, 2018)

Serle said:


> The really isn't a need to sterilize natural sticks , clean them yes , dry them to prevent mold and rot . I use the twigs off a '' Crinkly Willow '' in my yard , they are very bent and contorted which looks cool in the mantid house's . I cut them green , rinse with water then microwave them for 30 - 40 seconds , this  dries them as well as makes the house smell fantastic. ......  S
> 
> View attachment 10261


Those are cool looking sticks. I was only collecting dry ones off the ground before but now I think I'll look for some green ones I can cut off a tree. Also, is that a fiberglass screen drape you have on the back wall of your enclosure? Interesting way to provide a vertical climbing surface, I might have to try something like that. How did you attach yours?


----------



## Serle (Jan 8, 2018)

Actually all sticks start out as green sticks , ( joke - laugh here ) these will turn brown as they age .  The screen is fiberglass window cut and glue guned on , I cut a hole in the back with an 1 1/2'' hole saw for ventilation.  The top has 3 holes with screen covering two and a specimen bottle with the bottom cut off for feeders . I do this in all my mantid apts. and incubators .........S


----------



## River Dane (Jan 8, 2018)

I would suggest taking sticks from your garden to prevent collecting sticks with pesticide. Maybe at gardens, or other places where you see a lot of bugs, more specifically, mantises. If you’re not sure whether or not the sticks have pesticides, it is best to stay safe and find other, safer options. I have once made my own sticks by using baked polymer clay, but I cannot be sure all brands are safe for this.

If only people will learn to appreciate bugs, maybe pesticides would not be such a problem. 

— D.E.


----------



## Serle (Jan 8, 2018)

FluffyMantid said:


> I would suggest taking sticks from your garden to prevent collecting sticks with pesticide. Maybe at gardens, or other places where you see a lot of bugs, more specifically, mantises. If you’re not sure whether or not the sticks have pesticides, it is best to stay safe and find other, safer options. I have once made my own sticks by using baked polymer clay, but I cannot be sure all brands are safe for this.
> 
> If only people will learn to appreciate bugs, maybe pesticides would not be such a problem.
> 
> — D.E.


Hy fluffy , pesticides are a very taboo subject these days just knowledge can go a long way . Most pesticides ( insecticides ) are very volatile  ( they evaporate quickly ) that means a low residual . Herbicides ( kill weeds ) may have a longer residual , educate yourself and feel safer &gt;. Your back yard is usually contaminated by yourself.... S


----------



## Serle (Jan 8, 2018)

Cleaning products in the home are more hazardous than any thing outside ............  S


----------



## Connor (Jan 8, 2018)

I never really do anything with my sticks excpet give them a quick run down for other bugs. Never had a problem that I know of.


----------



## River Dane (Jan 9, 2018)

@Serle

Oh, that’s awesome! Sorry for giving false info, I had no idea. Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Serle (Jan 9, 2018)

A little knowledge some times is enough to get us in trouble , I've been an arborist &amp; pesticide applicator for 25 years in the business of veg. &amp; insect control , still learning things every day ......... S


----------



## Mintmantis (Apr 1, 2018)

Gosh I've never cleaned a stick, and gather my mantid's food from the back yard most days.


----------

